# New To Expatforum



## slippencott (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,
My name is Stephanie and I've been going back and forth to Mexico for 7 years now. My husband finally got me a Visa Familiar, but it has taken me forever to get all my crap moved down here and break the last ties to the US. I am finally now able to move to Mexico permanently. So I'm looking to make some new friends. I live in Ecatepec de Morelos. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

slippencott said:


> Hi,
> My name is Stephanie and I've been going back and forth to Mexico for 7 years now. My husband finally got me a Visa Familiar, but it has taken me forever to get all my crap moved down here and break the last ties to the US. I am finally now able to move to Mexico permanently. So I'm looking to make some new friends. I live in Ecatepec de Morelos. Nice to meet everyone.


:welcome:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

slippencott said:


> Hi,
> My name is Stephanie and I've been going back and forth to Mexico for 7 years now. My husband finally got me a Visa Familiar, but it has taken me forever to get all my crap moved down here and break the last ties to the US. I am finally now able to move to Mexico permanently. So I'm looking to make some new friends. I live in Ecatepec de Morelos. Nice to meet everyone.


:welcome:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

slippencott said:


> Hi,
> My name is Stephanie and I've been going back and forth to Mexico for 7 years now. My husband finally got me a Visa Familiar, but it has taken me forever to get all my crap moved down here and break the last ties to the US. I am finally now able to move to Mexico permanently. So I'm looking to make some new friends. I live in Ecatepec de Morelos. Nice to meet everyone.


Hi Stephanie. I live in the heart of Mexico City (a few blocks behind the American Embassy) and Ecatepec is somewhere in Mexico State, I believe. I'd be happy to get together with you when you find yourself in my neck of the DF woods.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

:welcome:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Good book*

Although you seem to be ahead of the curve, I've got a suggestion for those who aren't.

I found this book : 

LIVING ABROAD IN MEXICO 
by Ken Luboff 
Avalon Travel 
Moon Travel Guides | Travel Books: Guidebooks to International and U.S. Destinations 
about $17.95 USD 

- after I got here.

It is a good overview and full of "stuff". My suggestion to those contemplating this adventure, find it and buy it.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Welcome*

Hi Stephanie,

I'm somewhat of a newbie myself, both to Mexico and the forum. My wife, a Mexican national, and I have been frequent visitors for 10+ years, and have lived here, Querétaro, permanently since 2011. Things change when one becomes a resident, but all the changes are good ones. Perhaps the most surreal of the changes for me is that when I visit the US now, I am a tourist on a short time table, and all the interactions I have there are those of a tourist, not a resident.

We've spent many pleasant weekends in the DF area, as I'm sure you have also. One of our favorite stops in the area is Xochimilco. The canal complex is nice, but our favorite visit there is the enormous yard/garden/greenhouse/etc retail complex located on the main hwy as it passes through Xochimilco. Each trip is like the first time we've ever been there.

I trust you are already savvy enough with the Mexican culture to know that, down here, patience is not only a virtue, it is an absolute necessity for one's sanity.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I live in Guatemala but will be moving to Queretaro this spring to live there 9 months each year and 3 months here in Guate. Hope all goes well with your move... Remember, forget the little things, look at the big picture and life seems so much simplier!!!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> ... Remember, forget the little things, look at the big picture and life seems so much simplier!!!!


That's good advice, but sometimes it's the little things that make life worth living, or can drive us nuts!


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> That's good advice, but sometimes it's the little things that make life worth living, or can drive us nuts!


I agree Isla, but to start a new life in a foreign country.. the big picture is so much more important than the little things... 
saludos
ps - nice photo


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> I agree Isla, but to start a new life in a foreign country.. the big picture is so much more important than the little things...
> saludos
> ps - nice photo


Agreed. And thanks for the compliment.


----------

